

Want to Express Hatred Toward Gay People? There's an App for That... - primeMover2010
http://gayrights.change.org/blog/view/want_to_express_hatred_toward_gay_people_theres_an_app_for_that

======
abeppu
It is a little weird that Apple's "ratings" for age appropriateness of apps is
totally based around sex, drugs, "strong language" and violence, but doesn't
take stuff like this into account. While I don't think the app store should
screen material based on ideological grounds, marking something like this as
"4+" seems like they've taken an unreasonably narrow view of what's
inappropriate. Really, the craigslist app I used to look for apartment
listings is marked as 17+, but homophobic propaganda is appropriate for
kindergarten kids?

